# Solved: Windows Media Player Default artwork



## Slashmol (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi I noticed there was a tread about this already but it was closed and the problem was not solved for me. When I got my computer new, the Media Player choose the first image I had on my desktop as the default image for all songs that do not have artwork. I cannot seem to fix this, I use Itunes to assign artwork to songs and that works, but the default image assigned to songs without artwork still remains. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Update: I found a song that has the proper album art in the preview image, but when I open it the old default picture I had on my desktop in the first place shows up. The only way for me to fix this was to drop the song into Acid Pro and render it at the same kbps, then give this duplicate the proper artwork through Itunes.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The best way to make sure your songs have the correct album art is to embed the art in the mp3 file in the album art tag and the best way to check that tag is to use Mp3tag, a free mp3 tag editor.

WMP doesn't do it that way. If you update the album art with WMP it creates a file called Folder.jpg which it puts in the same folder with the mp3 files. So if the album art is wrong in WMP it's because the wrong Folder.jpg file is in the folder.

Folder.jpg files are hidden system files so to see them make sure the option "Show hidden files and folders" is checked and "Hide protected operating system files" is unchecked. Then look at those files for some of your problem songs.

But the best way to avoid the whole mess is to embed the art in the file. I don't have iTunes so I'm not sure which method it uses, but it will definitely be different than the way Windows does it.

That's one of the problems of using both iTunes and WMP at the same time. The other problem is that iTunes use ID3v2.4 tags which Windows can't read. WMP and Windows use ID3v2.3 tags. So you're better off using either iTunes or WMP as your music library, but not both.


----------



## Slashmol (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh wow thanks a lot, I just unchecked that box you said, and the picture was revealed. I am glad to have finally gotten rid of that. I think the problem is solved, and about what you said, I do not keep a library actually I only use Itunes to apply album art and because I have an Ipod. 

That reminds me of an issue I also have, is there anyway to prevent WMP from automatically making a library? Every time I use it, it loads every single song on my pc and really slows down, and no matter how many times I delete them, they come back.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What version of Windows do you have and which version of WMP?


----------



## Slashmol (Oct 10, 2013)

I should have the latest of both, I have Windows 8 for pc not the tablet, and the Media Player it came with, I'm not sure where to look, but I will update when I find it.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If you have Windows 8 that means you have WMP 12.

Try this first: http://www.ehow.com/how_8112656_stop-new-entries-its-library.html

If that doesn't work try some of these: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ng-media/67ac2992-e76e-408a-90a8-0fa173885a6e


----------



## Slashmol (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey sorry I haven't had internet access in a while. Anyway those solutions didn't work. I can delete that music folder, but then it will also remove it from my "libraries" so I won't be able to access it.


----------

